# tuna popper/zipplex dymic lt bullet



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

i know this sounds crazy as hell,thinking of using the tip section from the zipplex dymic lt bullet for a tuna popping rod the rod is made of thick carbon
material,just seems perfect for that type of application.is there anybody out there ever made a tip section of a zipplex into a rod like that.i'm going to to get it built and will post the results.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't see why it wouldn't work. I know some guys that use 1509 tip sections for the same type of application.


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

1509 allstar tip sections are pretty bad,i used them for reef donkeys,amberjacks.that's putting them to the utimate test,and they still cast far as hell i've used them on the pier for my mini heavers and swear
i could cast over 100yds with them.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

incstead of using a 500 dollar blank tip section..why not just get a 100 dollar calstar/seeker/graphite usa blank?


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

already have all them.already use all the tip sections of my heavers and love them,to each there own.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't know dude, Calstar grafighters can do some amazing things and the blanks are pretty reasonable. Seekers are a bit softer.


----------

